# Swallow air when sleeping



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

I often wake up in the morning with much bloating and gas.

I started to wonder: I easily have a clogged nose. During the day, I naturally keep my mouth closed so I breath through my nose (and I do feel the air passes through not so easily)

But I can imagine that in my sleep, I open my mouth a bit and breathe through there. This easily leads to intestinal gas no?

Here's a strange part about it: during the weekend, I often wake up by myself at around 6am because since that's the time I wake up during the week, I guess my body is conditioned to wake up naturally even during the weekend. Often, I just go pee then and feel how I'm very bloated when doing so.

Since it's 6 am and weekend, I just go back to sleep and by the time I wake up a few hours later, the gas is much less than it was at 6am.

Could it be that I indeed swallow air in my sleep, that the air travels down my digestive system and that early in the morning it gets "expelled" in my sleep during the weekend?

But since I wake up so earyl in the week, it doesn't get a chance to be expelled in my sleep so I feel bloated?

Might explain a few things... I wonder if there is some sort of mask I can wear that forces my mouth to remain closed in my sleep. Maybe I shuold use some surgical tape or something 

Secondly, sometimes my stools and flatulence will smell kinda... acidic. Not really like rotten eggs or "normal" stools, but really kinda sour. What could be causing this?


----------



## sajad2000uk (Nov 9, 2010)

might be down to anxiety, i know i get a huge amount of gas due to anxiety, having to wake up, go to work (or anywhere) i produce a lot of gas and get very bloated in the morning,

when you sleep your digestive system usually go's to sleep aswell, you dont swallow when your asleep so you wouldn't be swallowing any air.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

Must be something you ate that produced that...Also if you eat to late you'll develop that at night....Normally your body regulates the amount of air you inhale when your sleeping so I don't think you're swallowing air. You can try sleeping on your stomach which can help a bit, but if you have IBS-C like I do then it's a really painful thing to do, but you don't wake up bloated.


----------

